# Connexion wifi impossible avec la Freebox v6



## mmlk (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour/Bonsoir à tous,

Mon problème reste assez simple, et très contraignant. Depuis le passage à la freebox v6 depuis une semaine je ne parviens plus à me connecter sur le réseau wifi, du moins depuis mon macbook. En effet, j'arrive à m'y connecter avec un PC sous windows XP, un iPod Touch et iPhone sans problème, seul mon mb pose problème.
J'ai pensé que trop d'engins étaient connectés en même temps, mais le problème ne vient pas de là. Le diagnostic réseau d'OS X n'a non plus rien donné..

Je fais donc appel à vous, dans l'espoir de résoudre ce problème, merci et bonne journée !


----------



## Aliboron (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



mmlk a dit:


> Mon problème reste assez simple, et très contraignant. Depuis le passage à la freebox v6 depuis une semaine je ne parviens plus à me connecter sur le réseau wifi, du moins depuis mon macbook.


Avec la Freebox v6, j'ai rencontré des soucis de reconnexion avec le MacBook Air parce que mon réseau était masqué (alors que je n'en avais pas avec la même machine avant le passage de la v5 à la v6). J'ai été obligé de rendre mon réseau visible pour que les problèmes de reconnexion cessent...


----------



## mmlk (10 Avril 2011)

Merci bien, j'suis inscris depuis peu mais ça fait longtemps que j'lis le forum/site.

Malheureusement mon réseau est visible :/


----------



## bricbroc (10 Avril 2011)

je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai aussi ce problème de connexion wifi avec mon mbp.
La Ps3 et l'iPad se connecte comme des fleurs en wifi pourtant.
Je pense que ça doit être une pétouille coté léopard 

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur


----------



## bricbroc (11 Avril 2011)

Bon, c'est au tour de l'iPad de perdre sa connexion Wifi, il est donc possible que le mode WPA (TKIP + AES) soit en cause finalement...


----------



## mmlk (11 Avril 2011)

J'ai moi aussi une clé en WPA-PSK/TKIP, le problème viendrait de là ?


----------



## bricbroc (11 Avril 2011)

je viens de changer le canal de 1 à 11 et c'est reparti...
J'espère que ça suffira


----------



## mmlk (11 Avril 2011)

Aucun impact chez moi


----------



## bricbroc (11 Avril 2011)

Essaye de réduire le niveau de sécurité.
Par exemple en repartant de WEP, pour voir si ton pb se situe bien autour de ce sujet.
Sinon tu as été faire un tour sur mafreebox.freebox ?
Es-tu un nouvel abonné free ou une migration ?


----------



## mmlk (11 Avril 2011)

C'est une migration.. J'ai farfouiné dans les réglages de mafreebox.freebox.fr mais j'préfère pas toucher aux réglages que je ne connais pas.

Changer le cryptage ? j'vais essayer, même si je reste sceptique.


----------



## Manuko (30 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

Depuis le 11 avril, on à vu quelques mise à jour de firmwares.
Mais chez moi c'est toujours galère entre un iPad 16 Wifi et FB V6.

Peut être une piste :
http://www.klakinoumi.com/2010/05/28/resoudre-probleme-wifi-ipad-freebox-neuf-box-sfr-box/


----------

